# rubik blindfold solve with single algo



## sankarbhatta (Mar 1, 2012)

hi guys,

i am trying to learn blind solve of 3X3. trying to do it by old pochmann method. i saw in pochmann website that we can solve the cube by using a single algo that is T permutation( i know there are J and Y perm we can use to make it faster, but i am not worried abt time right now). i would like to know abt parity cases. there is no mention of parity cases or parity algo in this method. what are the case i will have parity and what algo do i need to use to solve them?

here is the method i am talking about

http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/3x3_single_alg/old_index.php

thanks
sankar


----------



## aronpm (Mar 1, 2012)

When you have to solve an odd number of corners, do another T perm which fixes edges and leaves UBR and URF swapped. Solve edges as normal and parity will be solved when you solve the last edge.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 1, 2012)

EDIT: Darn sorry, I was thinking of the more popular version of Old Pochmann... didn't know there was a one alg version.

[There are actually 3 algs. T perm for edges, Y perm for Corners, and R perm for parity. The idea is when doing T perm edges you're also swapping back and forth two corners, and when doing Y-perm corners, you're also swapping two edges. If there are an uneven number of swaps then the two edges and two corners will need to be corrected (which is done with the R-perm). Badmephisto has a youtube video showing this technique... although his memo system is not recommended.]


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2012)

sankarbhatta said:


> i know there are J and Y perm we can use to make it faster, but i am not worried abt time right now


 
Makes (the setups) not only faster but also easier.


----------



## sankarbhatta (Mar 1, 2012)

hi,

aronpm.. thanks for ur reply.

lets take a case i need to do 9 steps for corners and 14 for edges

when i complete 9 steps for corners the edges are swaped , so i do another T perm to set them right but then my corners are swapped

when i execute the 14 steps for edges, which is an even number the corners will remain in swapped position. am i missing something here ?

thanks
sankar


----------



## aronpm (Mar 1, 2012)

Both numbers have to be even or both numbers have to be odd. You can't get 9 corner targets and 14 edge targets.


----------



## sankarbhatta (Mar 1, 2012)

ok so its always both even or both odd irrespective how you scramble the cube.. am i right?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------

